# decoys



## DIIIHHHHH00 (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone like economy decoys and how many would u add to a spread


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes. Sea of white is way more important than anything else to me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Buy the economies and paint them yourself. I did a thread a few years ago on how to paint them into blues. You can also make a stencil or buy one and paint them into snows as well... Flat black spray paint and time is all you need.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

There good decoys.


----------



## Snowline (Apr 6, 2012)

Great decoys I have around 600 and growing :thumb:


----------

